# Are Pakistan's Taliban using children as weapons?



## High_Gravity (Jun 22, 2011)

Are Pakistan's Taliban using children as weapons?









> A 9-year-old schoolgirl narrowly escaped a plot laid by her Taliban kidnappers this week in Pakistans northwest to use her as a suicide bomber at a military checkpoint, raising concerns about militants' intent to use children in their battles.
> 
> Skip to next paragraph  Sohana Jawed, a 9-year-old Pakistani during a news conference in Lower Dir in Timergarah, Pakistan on Monday, June 20. "Sohana" says was kidnapped and forced to wear a suicide vest. She managed to escape her captors Monday.
> 
> ...



Are Pakistan's Taliban using children as weapons? - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Ropey (Jun 22, 2011)

A martyr is a martyr. They glorify death. Drugging boy children up, showing them sexual movies, telling them that they will get 72 virgins if they self-ignite themselves around the victims they choose.



> Question:
> 
> Are suicide bombings justified or condemned under Islam?
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jrCyWDdSN8]YouTube - &#x202a;PAKISTAN UPDATE: Child Suicide Bombers&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]​
TheReligionofPeace - Islam: Suicide Bombing and Martyrdom


----------



## Colin (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes. Of course they use children for suicide missions. They have done for years!

Two Pakistani mothers were overheard chatting over a pint of goat's milk in a cafe.
The older of the mothers pulls her bag out and starts flipping through pictures 
and they start reminiscing.

"This is my oldest son Mohammed. He's 24 years old now"
"Yes, I remember him as a baby" says the other mother cheerfully.
"He's a martyr now though" mum confides.
"Oh so sad dear" says the other.
"And this is my second son Kalid. He's 21"
"Oh, I remember him," says the other happily, "he had such curly hair when he was born".
"He's a martyr too " says mum quietly.
"Oh gracious me ...." says the other.
"And this is my third son. My baby. My beautiful Ahmed. He's 18", she whispers.
"Yes" says the friend enthusiastically, "I remember when he first started school".
"He's a martyr also," says mum, with tears in her eyes.
After a pause and a deep sigh, the second muslim mother looks wistfully at
the photographs and says... "They blow up so fast, don't they?"


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Are Pakistan's Taliban using children as weapons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is common to use children in situations like this. It is common in non-Muslim country's to. Africa is a good example and to a degree, here in America among street gangs and the white power movement. Young minds are easy to mold.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2011)

Children make poor Ammo


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Children make poor Ammo



But sadly, they make excellent cannon fodder.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Are Pakistan's Taliban using children as weapons?
> ...



There's a difference between using them and blowing them up don't you think?  You say 'to a degree', but that confuses the degree.

It's common to use. It's not so common to have them kill themselves and innocents by self ignition is it?

Or is that just degree?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I think the whole thing is fucking sick Ropey.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



In some places yes, it is quit common. As to the remark about street gangs here in the us, to a degree, it happens here. The older gang members recruit the young kids from broken homes, give them a sense of family and belonging and then send them out to peddle drugs and kill the gang members. they throw there lives away for there gangs and commit murder in it name. Its the same with the armed gangs in Africa, as well as Palestine and the middle east. And yes, it is very common for the gang members to kill innocents. It happens all the time. Murder is murder be it by gun,knife or bomb.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I think the whole thing is fucking sick Ropey.



I agree HG. 



> "The older gang members recruit the young kids from broken homes, give them a sense of family and belonging and then send them out to peddle drugs and kill the gang members."



But by degree connects the two. I don't see the connection between killing their own gang members which is part and parcel of the gang and peddling drugs which is the finances of the gang.

And to tie that to a political and militarily extremist ideology that uses children to slaughter other people for the ideological purpose.



> Murder is murder be it by gun,knife or bomb.



Murder of a gang member(s) who is/are also involved in the crime is far different than the murder of a group of innocents by terrorists.

I see the connection you are making. I disagree with the strength of the attachment. By degree.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I think the whole thing is fucking sick Ropey.
> ...



Tell that to the people whop get hit in the cross fire between thees thugs. There ideology is as militant as any of the terrorist groups in Palestine or wherever. It is typical for groups of older people to use younger people to carry out there murders. The guy on a street corner who is caught in the blast of a suicide bomb and loses his legs does not have it any worse then some 14 year old kid who gets caught in the cross fire between two thugs fighting for a street corner in a shitty part of town to deal there crack on. The agenda is meaningless and a non-issue. I guess you would say the drug dealers in Juarez are not terrorist either ? That aside. Murder is Murder and it is sad that young children are doing it. Don't mean to sound edgy just the way it came out.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2011)

^^We will disagree on degree then. 

We agree on the principle I think, and that's really what matters.

If you want to connect the terrorism in the middle east to gangs in America or even Mexico (as a matter of simple degree) then you can attach to that if you wish.

I see a separation that you don't.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^^We will disagree on degree then.
> 
> We agree on the principle I think, and that's really what matters.



We do. I am not trying to convince you. That would be wrong. I forgot,I do believe  there is a separation, but only in ideology and motive.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2011)

I never thought you were. 

I believe that principle is far more important than degrees. It relates to the topic eventually so your point is eminently arguable in degree even if I don't see the strength of attachment that you do.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> I never thought you were.
> 
> I believe that principle is far more important than degrees. It relates to the topic eventually so your point is eminently arguable in degree even if I don't see the strength of attachment that you do.



Degree was stupid. Never should have used it.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ Degree makes for great discussions though.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^^ Degree makes for great discussions though.



yes it do. and will cause trouble if misused.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> if misused.



I agree as it can blur the lines of reality if misused. Funny thing is that we didn't misuse it. 

And both of our points remain because of the non-misuse.

Well met Mo.


----------



## Jinx (Jun 27, 2011)

It is sickening indeed.


----------



## Colin (Jun 27, 2011)

> *Girl, eight, killed after Taliban gave her bag of explosive and told her to take it to police*
> 
> An eight-year-old girl was killed when a bag of explosives given to her by Taliban insurgents exploded as she approached a police outpost in southern Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



To think that these people claim to do what they do in the name of God makes me want to puke! Religion of peace and tolerance? Bullshit!


----------



## Ropey (Jun 27, 2011)

> Afghanistan's interior ministry says girl died in blast after insurgents gave her a bag containing explosives









> "As the girl was getting close to the police, it exploded and killed the girl."





> Taliban fighters used an eight-year-old girl to carry bombs to a police checkpost in central Afghanistan, according to the interior ministry.









> Around the same time in north-western Pakistan, the Pakistani Taliban deployed a married couple who attacked a police station by blowing themselves up. Two burqa-clad figures made their way into a police station in Kolachi, near the Taliban hub of South Waziristan, pretending to want to lodge a complaint, police said.
> 
> Once inside they opened fire with guns and grenades, capturing hostages and triggering a five-hour siege that left 10 people dead. "This shows how much we hate Pakistani security institutions," Pakistani Taliban spokesman Ahsanullah Ahsan told Associated Press by telephone.
> 
> ...



Taliban use girl, 8, as bomb mule in attack on Afghanistan police post | World news | The Guardian



			
				comment from OP Link said:
			
		

> Oh they are so daring. Who are these people, who do they think they are. They are savages, pathetic people, if they have their beliefs do the dirty work yourself, you are cowardly getting children to promote your cause. Do you really think you are going to change the world doing these atrocities. Think again.





> Afghanistan's interior ministry says girl died in blast after insurgents gave her a bag containing explosives








> "As the girl was getting close to the police, it exploded and killed the girl."
> Taliban fighters used an eight-year-old girl to carry bombs to a police checkpost in central Afghanistan, according to the interior ministry.









> Around the same time in north-western Pakistan, the Pakistani Taliban deployed a married couple who attacked a police station by blowing themselves up. Two burqa-clad figures made their way into a police station in Kolachi, near the Taliban hub of South Waziristan, pretending to want to lodge a complaint, police said.
> 
> Once inside they opened fire with guns and grenades, capturing hostages and triggering a five-hour siege that left 10 people dead. "This shows how much we hate Pakistani security institutions," Pakistani Taliban spokesman Ahsanullah Ahsan told Associated Press by telephone.
> 
> ...



Taliban use girl, 8, as bomb mule in attack on Afghanistan police post | World news | The Guardian



			
				comment from OP Link said:
			
		

> Oh they are so daring. Who are these people, who do they think they are. They are savages, pathetic people, if they have their beliefs do the dirty work yourself, you are cowardly getting children to promote your cause. Do you really think you are going to change the world doing these atrocities. Think again.



Freedom Fighters?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 27, 2011)

These people don't care about their own children, they will sacrifice all of them if that is what it takes.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 27, 2011)

Ropey said:


> > Afghanistan's interior ministry says girl died in blast after insurgents gave her a bag containing explosives
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scum. Animals to be hounded to the ends of the Earth and wiped out.


----------

